# Exploding Targets



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure how I did it but double posted. Sorry


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Believe me....we have tons of fun w/ tannerite at my place!!!! Neighbor asked me the other day what the heck the big BOOMS were!!!!!


----------

